
When Innovation Hits “Snooze” - jonawesomegreen
https://rootsofprogress.org/when-innovation-hits-snooze
======
jonawesomegreen
> This is the most astonishing part of the story to me. If you had a crystal
> ball in 1928 and you could peer into the future of any scientific discovery,
> you would have been screaming to the world, “Guys, GUYS! OVER HERE! _This_
> one!” [pointing furiously at Fleming/Penicillium]

> A thing that keeps me up at night is that there is almost certainly, today,
> something which might not be shaped like penicillin but has a similar level
> of impact, and which is really sweating the next thousand dollars.

[https://twitter.com/patio11/status/1192006436852645888](https://twitter.com/patio11/status/1192006436852645888)

